# Spit you out of my mouth?



## thistle93 (Sep 22, 2013)

When Jesus says in Rev 3 that He is going to spit those who are lukewarm out of his mouth, what is He referring to?

Is Jesus speaking corporately or to individuals in the church or both? 
Would this be similar to where he speaks of removing a church's lamp stand? Meaning removing usefulness of the church.
I am sure many who do not believe in the preservation of the saints believe this is referring to falling away from salvation. 

Thanks! 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 22, 2013)

People can be outwardly in the covenant of grace and visible church by baptism and the Lord's Supper and profession of faith, and yet not have the reality of regeneration. In this sense individuals and whole congregations can apostasise, fall away from great grace that is yet less than saving.

The Covenant of Grace has internal and external aspects to it.

Jesus will never utterly forsake those who are truly His, as surely as He who is God cannot lie or be disloyal to His people, and they cannot be lost, although they may go through very difficult chastisements sometimes, sometimes because of severe backsliding.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

